# الرجيم اثناء الصيام



## جاكلين عريان (25 مارس 2010)

​ *هى طريقة سهلة وجميلة 
اولا للانتفاخ والبطن يجب شرب كوب ماء دافئ فبل الفطار
ثانيا لاخفاض الوزن يجب عمل تمارين رياضية لمدة ساعة قبل الحصول
على وجبة الفطار 
وذلك لان الجسم سوف يحتاج الى طاقة لحرقها ففى هذه الحالة
ياخذ الجسم الطاقة من جسم الانسان 
ولكن فى حالة الشبع فان الجسم لايقوم بحرق الطاقة 
يقوم بحرق الطعام الذى تناوله الانسان قبل القيام بالتمارين الرياضية

*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر

معلومات مهمه 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

معلومات جميله اوى ياقمر

بس ممكن اعلق على حاجه 
*
اولا للانتفاخ والبطن يجب شرب كوب ماء دافئ فبل الفطار

المعلومه دى فى مننا للاسف بعملها كتير وهى غلط
ليه بقى غلط 

انتى دلوقتى لو عايزه تسيحى حاجه او جبتى حاجه من التلاجه مجمده وعيزاها تفك هتعملى ايه؟
هتحطيها فى ماء ساخن 
 لو حاجه عايزاها تمسك وتجمد هتحطى عاليها ماء بارد

ازاى بقى انا عايزه اخسس بطنى هحط عاليها مايه سخنيه غلط لازم احط عاليها مايه ساقعه
عشان انا لو شربت مايه سخنه هتهرول 
لو شربت مايه ساقعه هتتماسك 



ومعلش لو طولت فى الكلام  او ازعجتك ياقمر
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليكم جدا*


----------

